# Nunca mejor dicho



## Fagim

Quando fazemos, por vezes inadvertidamente, um trocadilho, em espanhol é comum dizer-se: *nunca mejor dicho*. 

_El Córdoba CF volvió a notar el calor, nunca mejor dicho, de los suyos en El Arcángel_

Aqui o trocadilho tem a ver com o calor, por um lado o atmosférico (em Córdova costuma haver temperaturas altas) e o calor da claque. 

Existe uma expressão similar em português?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## zema

Minha tentativa:
..., _nunca tão bem empregado o termo_ ("calor"),...

P.S.
En este ejemplo de Portugal, usan literalmente _"nunca melhor dito"_.



> Sem querer meter a foice (e nunca melhor dito!) em seara alheia, temo que o comunismo possa ser em breve reconhecido pela Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS) como doença.



(Habría preferido una frase en que no hubiera política de por medio... pero bueno, fue la que encontré que me resultó más clara )


----------



## Carfer

A tradução literal serve. É até bem possível que seja o caso. O autor fez um doutoramento numa universidade espanhola e, porque é sacerdote do Opus Dei, é de presumir que tenha muito contacto com documentos escritos em espanhol. No entanto, não me parece que essa expressão e as demais semelhantes tenham muito uso entre nós, ou porque as oportunidades para tal não sejam frequentes ou porque, quando os trocadilhos são óbvios, se receie passar um atestado de estupidez ao leitor ao sublinhá-los. Há outras maneiras de dizer o mesmo como _'é a palavra certa/exacta_' ou '_e que termo mais apropriado haveria?_'.  A frequência de uso é igualmente pequena, mas a minha preferência vai para elas, por um lado que porque não me soam a espanholismo como '_nunca melhor dito_', por outro porque esta última, na versão em português e à primeira vista, me deixa sempre uma desagradável sensação de exagero e de auto-elogio.


----------



## Fagim

Zema e Carfer, obrigado pelo seu tempo.

"Nunca melhor dito" não é comum, de certeza. A minha intuição é que não há uma "frase" tal como em castelhano. De facto, procurando "nunca melhor dito" apareceu esta conversa anterior onde também participava Carfer:

"Nunca mejor dicho"

De resto, nem sempre todos os itens são traduzíveis, à letra, de uma língua para outra.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> A tradução literal serve. É até bem possível que seja o caso. O autor fez um doutoramento numa universidade espanhola e, porque é sacerdote do Opus Dei, é de presumir que tenha muito contacto com documentos escritos em espanhol. No entanto, não me parece que essa expressão e as demais semelhantes tenham muito uso entre nós, ou porque as oportunidades para tal não sejam frequentes ou porque, quando os trocadilhos são óbvios, se receie passar um atestado de estupidez ao leitor ao sublinhá-los. Há outras maneiras de dizer o mesmo como _'é a palavra certa/exacta_' ou '_e que termo mais apropriado haveria?_'.  A frequência de uso é igualmente pequena, mas a minha preferência vai para elas, por um lado que porque não me soam a espanholismo como '_nunca melhor dito_', por outro porque esta última, na versão em português e à primeira vista, me deixa sempre uma desagradável sensação de exagero e de auto-elogio.



En español creo que no suena mal o pedante porque funciona más como una expresión cristalizada. Como dice Fagim, muchas veces el _"trocadilho"_ ni siquiera es intencional: uno lo advierte al decirlo o escribirlo y es como si exclamara _"e olha só como ficou apropriado o termo: nunca esse termo veio tão a propósito"._


----------



## Ari RT

Não conhecia esse uso de ‘nunca mejor dicho’. Para este não nativo, confesso que a sentença parecia um pouco ‘torta’. Tinha essa expressão em conta de algo que se diz para concordar com alguém (well said, well put, isso mesmo, concordo, tirou ‘daqui’, boa colocação) ou para indicar que o que se diz é importante ou deve ser tomado em seu sentido literal (...calor – atenção para essa palavra; ...calor, literalmente; ... calor, sem trocadilho; ... calor, *nem mais nem menos*). Para mim, esta última seria a tradução mais aproximada de _nunca mejor dicho._ Tanto pelo significado quanto pelo fato de ser também expressão cristalizada.

Indicar que o jogo de palavras é intencional e chamar atenção para ele é quase o contrário disso, gostei do uso irônico. Em PT eu escreveria
- ... o calor da torcida, trocadilho intencional.
- ... o calor da torcida, por assim dizer.
- ... o calor da torcida, se me entendem.
- ... o calor da torcida, literalmente.
- ... o calor da torcida, nem mais nem menos!


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Não conhecia esse uso de ‘nunca mejor dicho’. Para este não nativo, confesso que a sentença parecia um pouco ‘torta’. Tinha essa expressão em conta de algo que se diz para concordar com alguém (well said, well put, isso mesmo, concordo, tirou ‘daqui’, boa colocação) ou para indicar que o que se diz é importante ou deve ser tomado em seu sentido literal (...calor – atenção para essa palavra; ...calor, literalmente; ... calor, sem trocadilho; ... calor, *nem mais nem menos*). Para mim, esta última seria a tradução mais aproximada de _nunca mejor dicho._ Tanto pelo significado quanto pelo fato de ser também expressão cristalizada.
> 
> Indicar que o jogo de palavras é intencional e chamar atenção para ele é quase o contrário disso, gostei do uso irônico. Em PT eu escreveria
> - ... o calor da torcida, trocadilho intencional.
> - ... o calor da torcida, por assim dizer.
> - ... o calor da torcida, se me entendem.
> - ... o calor da torcida, literalmente.
> - ... o calor da torcida, nem mais nem menos!


Também pode significar "well said", "well put", etc. dependendo da situação.
As suas sugestões me parecem boas, prefiro as duas últimas. Mas alguma coisa na sua resposta me fez ficar um pouco na dúvida se o que tentei explicar na minha postagem anterior ficou um tanto quanto enrolado ou não. O que eu queria dizer é que às vezes o trocadilho nem é deliberado, você percebe o possível jogo de palavras na hora de dizer ou escrever o termo, percebe também que tem tudo a ver com a situação que está descrevendo e exclama _"nunca mejor dicho"_ (e nunca esse termo veio tão a propósito, mais ou menos isso).
Desculpe qualquer coisa se entendi errado.


----------



## Ari RT

Desculpas desnecessárias, muito pelo contrário. Não só parece que pensamos igual quanto eu ganhei de presente um aprendizado mais. Obrigado!


----------



## zema

Aprovecho entonces para preguntar, a Ari o a quien sea tan amable, porque no estoy del todo seguro si mi interpretación es correcta: ¿en este ejemplo brasileño no se daría una situación semejante a la que plantea Fagim? 
Al menos tuve esa impresión cuando lo leí, que cuando dice _"bota calor nisso"_ está jugando con los dos calores tan altos (el humano y el del clima).



> Na mala de quem vem, recomendo incluir os tecidos mais leves e ventilados. A temperatura média começa a subir nessa época, pois coincide com o início da estiagem. Embora nesse início de junho continue chovendo todos os dias. A umidade relativa do ar é em torno de 98%, o que indica muita transpiração à vista. O povo aqui chama essa época de verão, já que a temperatura sobe muitos graus com a falta de chuvas, mas tecnicamente, é o inverno seco na Amazônia. Ao contrário do seu verão chuvoso (chamado de inverno por conta da queda da temperatura média).
> A Copa do Mundo em Manaus não é só de futebol, também é uma oportunidade para confraternizar e se divertir. Até porque, para quem é FLAMENGO, está difícil se divertir com futebol nos dias de hoje. Nessa questão de acolhida e calor humano, e bota calor nisso, Manaus não ficará devendo nada a qualquer outra sede, pode ter certeza.


----------



## Ari RT

Me parece que haja nos dois casos uma ambiguidade (que é vício) propositalmente usada para efeito semântico, visando estabelecer uma comparação entre calor humano e calor atmosférico. No último caso, todo o primeiro parágrafo trata do clima. Concluo que a intenção do autor ao desenhar assim a estrutura do seu texto seja estabelecer um fundo sobre o qual comparar o calor humano.
1 - Em Manaus faz muito calor.
2 - O calor humano que o visitante deve esperar é proporcional ao calor atmosférico (àquele que, como vimos, é muito).
Não sei se a taxonomia das figuras de estilo chamaria a isso trocadilho. Pode ser que tenha outro nome e simplesmente 'ambiguidade' (proposital) seria a minha escolha.

Talvez um purista da sintaxe discorde, interpretando que os dois calores referem-se ao humano. Não há, efetivamente, no segundo parágrafo, uma indicação sintática de que 'bota calor nisso' conecte-se a algo diferente de 'acolhida e calor humano', que é o que o precede. Mas vejamos o que isso acarretaria em termos semânticos. A sentença anterior (no mesmo parágrafo) é sobre 'confraternizar e divertir-se fora do âmbito futebolístico'. A conclusão possível é de que 'a festa em Manaus é boa'. Pode ser? Pode, mas fica parecendo uma engenharia complexa sem necessidade nem efeito prático. Para isso, exclua-se todo o primeiro parágrafo e fará bem pouca falta. Fora o fato de que o texto parece ser dirigido a torcedores de futebol. Dizer 'venham aqui pela festa' não me parece encaixado no contexto de 'Manaus será uma boa sede'.


----------



## zema

Ari, muito obrigado pelo seu tempo e pela explicação tão detalhada!
Ambiguidade proposital para mim está perfeito 
Realmente não tinha certeza nesse exemplo de Manaus se a presença de ambiguidade era plausível ou se era eu imaginando coisas.


----------



## Fagim

Agradeço muito os depoimentos. Na verdade, o que sucede em castelhano é que o trocadilho não costuma ser intencionado, ocorre, é uma feliz coincidência embora, é claro, também possa ser intencional, sobretudo na escrita:

A falar da biografia dum cozinheiro: _Con tan solo 20 años Dabiz decidió abandonar el nido y salir a buscarse las habichuelas -y nunca mejor dicho-_


----------



## Ari RT

Mais uma forma de dizer que a sentença AMBígua não é defeituosa, que o que se quer significar são realmente AMBAS as acepções possíveis. Não sei se isso tem nome. A 'ambiguidade' é uma 'figura de palavras', ombreia com a hipérbole, a cacofonia, a metáfora, recursos em um nível de expressão que toca na significação semântica, mas ontologicamente são mais próximos da concretude da palavra isolada. O que aqui se tem, no entanto, parece uma figura de construção. 
Os bancos escolares já estão longe na minha memória. Seria preciso que alguém atualizado com a terminologia analisasse esses casos e nos desse o esclarecimento possível. Talvez uma 'comparação' (que é figura de construção) com uma ambiguidade (proposital) embutida, ou uma comparação usando como recurso a ambiguidade. 
Ou quiçá simplesmente não tenha nome. Por que é que tudo tem que ter nome? Um dos meus moinhos de vento da vida inteira consiste em buscar os "conceitos" antes e até apesar das "definições". Mais vale um conceito corretamente apreendido que uma definição limitante do raciocínio.


----------



## zema

Ignoro si es un recurso o figura con nombre específico, pero en lenguaje sencillo me parece que se trata de cierta ambigüedad que, independientemente de si tiene lugar de forma casual o deliberada, no pasa desapercibida sino que es aprovechada para lograr un efecto semántico.


----------

